# Wordpress and Ipage.



## joemc3 (Aug 16, 2011)

Some of you will scratch your head. Anyways, I am completely new to webshosting. I went to wordpress and got a blog. I downloaded the E-commerce plugin and no install file. I out that aside and decided I needed a host. I went to ipage and decided it was a decent choice. 

My questions are, should I use wordpress to host? Do I build the website in wordpress and then port? Do I have to pay wordpress before I build the website? Should I being using a different host? 

I am lost, please help.


----------



## Dead Wrong (Aug 2, 2009)

You would probably do better on either iPage or wordpress' forums, but I can try to assist a little. I haven't used ipage before but it seems as if they have the wordpress plugin that you should be able to load right into your file manager with your hosting page. Wordpress.com is totally different than a self hosted wordpress site. What I would suggest is 
1). Take a look at wordpress.org and it will guide you through installing WP to your host
2). Go to iPage and look at the plugins they offer and you should see info on installing WP to your hosting package which would be the easiest as it does all the work for you.

I'm not an expert but if you have any other questions I'll try to help where I can.


----------



## Dead Wrong (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh forgot the other questions.


joemc3 said:


> Some of you will scratch your head. Anyways, I am completely new to webshosting. I went to wordpress and got a blog. I downloaded the E-commerce plugin and no install file.
> * (Once you install WP to your iPage hosting package just go to your WP dashboard, click on the plugins tab. Click on add new. Search for ecommerce. Then install the plugin you want. no downloading and uploading needed.)*
> My questions are, should I use wordpress to host?
> *(You can host a site on wordpress.com but you won't have as much flexibility as installing on your own hosting site.)*
> ...


----------



## Iano (Jul 5, 2011)

To use wordpress as a store, you'll really want to host it yourself. Most hosts these day have a one click install for wordpress. It's be in your control panel, see if you have an icon called Sofalicious (this is where you'll find wordpress).

Once you are setup, you'll need to pick a theme and a shopping cart plugin. However to keep things simple I'd pick a theme that already has the shopping cart integrated into it. I use these as a good starting point, which I then heavily customize. You find some really nice and well supported ones over a Themeforest.


----------



## felixfergu (Mar 9, 2012)

I had gone through the site. The information provided about the WordPress and Ipage are very interesting. Could you please provide some more attachments regarding the installation and other package details. I would like to thank the members of the forum for promoting the post.


toronto software developer
toronto search engine marketing


----------

